

upgrading your app to iOS 9 – 7 things you don't want to forget - ekeren
https://blog.rollout.io/2015/08/ios-9-a-blog-post-from-the-future/

======
adjunct
Great stuff man, I wonder how many apps would suffer from problems when trying
to access directly Amazon s3, also how many app updates would get pushed just
to update plist

